# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  حصرياً : تمرين المريخ الختامى لنهائى كأس السودان

## KOLA MOHAMMED

*ادى فريق المريخ اليوم تمرينه الختامى لنهائى كأس السودان غد الاربعاء باستاد الخرطوم حيث حضره 22 لاعب وغاب عنه كل من اكرم وفيصل موسى للاصابة ووراغو وسفارى المتغيبان دون عذر 
وقد ادى اللاعبون التمرين بروح معنوية عالية اكدت جاهزيتهم لسحق الهليل غداً بمشيئة الله ..



بالتوفيق للزعيم فى مباراة الغد 
*

----------


## أبو أحمد

*وين  الصور  يا كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييير

 المواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس  ير 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*




*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





اسلام بابكر سلك تتوقع هزيمة نكراء للهليل
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب ميدو ابداع

وان شاء الله تكون الروح المعنوية للاعبين مرتفعة

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*



*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


حوار بين محمد موسى وابراهومة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


الحضرى يجمع الكرات بنفسه ويصر على اداء تمارين اضافية بعد نهاية الزمن الرسمى للتمرين وقد استمرت تدريبات الحضرى الاضافية لمدة ساعة كاملة
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شايفك مركز مع الحضري
موصيك وللا شنو يا كولا 

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*


الحضرى يشجع مدرب الحراس ويحسه على التصويب القوى بين الخشبات 





ويتحفذ فى اتظار التسديد 





ويتلقط التصويبة 






ويجلس ويخاطب مدربه قائلاً (دا انت تعبت يا راجل خلاص عجزت )
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

شايفك مركز مع الحضري
موصيك وللا شنو يا كولا 






*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مش مفروض يتدربو علي النجيل الصناعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كدا عندك معاي كيلة سمسم 

امسك الحساب كويس 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

مش مفروض يتدربو علي النجيل الصناعي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كدا عندك معاي كيلة سمسم 

امسك الحساب كويس 





*

----------

